# GPU-Z - Linux



## PsySc0rpi0n (Aug 5, 2013)

What about a version for linux of GPU-Z


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 6, 2013)

It would be better to integrate the functionality of GPU-Z in e.g. Conky or any other system/temperature monitor that already exists in Liux land because it will be more efficient speaking in terms of code maintenance. Plus, the backend used for GPU-Z would be completely useless for a Linux version (sensor reading, HW detection, etc. needs to be comletely rewritten).


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 6, 2013)

+1 and this isn't the kind of program you can run on a virtual machine or Wine.


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2013)

I voted "no" because of what Chevalr1c said.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe after Linux occupies 25% of the desktop PC market. Mac OS X is yet to get there.


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Aug 7, 2013)

I think it would be a nice addition into TechPowerUp apps.

Linux is getting more and more market... And maybe in some years we can see linux as a real threat to Windows monopoly .

I understand that probably there is no much time to "re-write" from scratch an app that is equivalent to GPU-z but even though i think it would be appreciated by many people!


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 8, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Maybe after Linux occupies 25% of the desktop PC market. Mac OS X is yet to get there.



And servers and Workstations where GPUZ-level hardware monitoring would be more useful than on 90% regular home PCs?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 8, 2013)

Servers are headles more often than not, so GPU-Z would not be of use in such circumstances.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 8, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> It would be better to integrate the functionality of GPU-Z in e.g. Conky or any other system/temperature monitor that already exists in Liux land because it will be more efficient speaking in terms of code maintenance. Plus, the backend used for GPU-Z would be completely useless for a Linux version (sensor reading, HW detection, etc. needs to be comletely rewritten).



I agree.


----------



## trodas (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe someone could rewrite the code for linux, when he want to? Maybe if the reading code is awailable for users, then they might do that for themselves?

I don't know. I'm not a programmer.

BTW, the autor of HWiNFO claim, that the temp readings from "V4x and G7x GPUs require a very complex method to read temperatures and this is not supported by HWiNFO."
So maybe a little support would help there too - unless the code is too secret, like a Prism?  Dunno, just asking what could and could not be done.


----------

